# September Photo Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Dawn at the outlet, Adelaide


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Already won some goodies, but heres one anyway :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Man thats a good photo Swamp!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, that's a beauty Swamp. I couldn't even get a yak in mine.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Launch at Carlton River TAS with the rain on its way


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

My first snag


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Swamp, thats an awsome pic 8)

RH


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Fantastic photo swamp, well done.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Got my yak out and did some photography at dawn at Pt Adelaide this morning for the development in the picture. Not surprisingly, all the old pylons that were home to the various fish that I couldn't catch, have been pulled out just in front of the new apartments.
These apartments are all pre-sold and will no doubt have power boats parked on their font doorstep.
After photography I put the camera away and fished for about an hour from 7 'til 8am at the remaining pylons across the river. Result.... Zilch.
Has anybody had any luck there recently.
I also noticed an amazing number of 80mm jelly fish. I mean 1 every metre, everywhere I went from the bridge back to the development.
Along with all the snotweed it must have an adverse effect on the fish.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

all great love that flathead t curve adorable


----------



## JakeJ (Aug 31, 2008)

At my spot in March, no yakking today..


----------



## Yakkaman (Aug 30, 2008)

Our last trip up in Lake Pearson, six of us headed out it was only 2 degrees, some good rainbow trout caught.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Still water in the Glenelg River:


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Photo from the Wivenhoe fishing comp (courtesy Hagar on my camera)


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Some great photos this month, especially love Drewboys. Thats awesome


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Not a comp entry obviously.. but something about Cheeky's image grabbed me..


Cheeky said:


> Launch at Carlton River TAS with the rain on its way


I fiddled with the contrast, saturation and a few colour curves.

For those that are interested in the details:
* Load image into 'The Gimp' (free graphics editing program).
* Colours -> Filter Pack -> entire image / midtones / saturation / saturation / 0.25 / less sat.
* Increase contrast a bit
* Turn the colour curves into a bit of a horizontally stretched 'S'

Red.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome Red!!!


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

days end on the glenelg river


----------



## Yakkaman (Aug 30, 2008)

A fantastic day on a southern lake, spotted between the bushes cruising the edges.I was so lucky to see the beauty of this lake, one day this will all disappear unless we support the things that are important for our future and others.

Doug


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

redphoenix said:
 

> Not a comp entry obviously.. but something about Cheeky's image grabbed me..
> 
> 
> Cheeky said:
> ...


looks like over here lately permanately grey and grim


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

> Not a comp entry obviously.. but something about Cheeky's image grabbed me..
> 
> Cheeky wrote:
> Launch at Carlton River TAS with the rain on its way
> ...


That's awesome Red.

You've made my "ok" photo look very impressive. Ill let you submit it as an entry and if you win - ill take the prize :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-) ;-)

Nice one.

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Not sure if we're allowed to post more than one pic per month?

With pics like Swamp's and Drewboy's, I need all the entries I can get!

Cruiser's pic inspired me to post this one: (sorry to upstage ya Cruiser - even looks like it's in the same spot)








Paddling in the sky at the Glenelg River.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow there are some good photo's to compete with this month...

Mans best friend - goes wherever man goes. 









*Santa* on Vacation is a natural Australian Yak Fisherman!









Hope you don't mind Dave - but in this photo your as much an Aussie Santa as there ever was!
Note: If the photo looks chopped its because your browser needs to be widened! (or your screen resolution increased)

Hypothetically speaking does Dave get the prize if this photo wins? heh - I don't mind either way sinec I won the caption comp last month! (Which I am still stoked about!)


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Some awesome photos here,

This is one a mate got of me recently flicking off the rocks mid afternoon on the south coast. Not yak based but thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a shot I took off Austinmer. 
That's Weapon at the bottom of the shot.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a great photo Butts. Its got my vote so far.










Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Getting ready to do battle with the Snapper ,WoodMans Point,,W.A


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Tough choice so far:
Swamp's: Dawn at the outlet.








T-Curve's: Flatty.








Drewboy's: Dawn at Pt Adelaide.








McBigg's: Still Water.








Butt's: Weapon off Austinmer.









All very worthy







let me tell you.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

This little critter was enjoying the sunshine at the waters edge.


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's some pics from my freaky trip yesterday:
full report here:
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=19803

























cheers 
Steve


----------



## wildfishhero (Aug 25, 2008)

2 thumbs way up for drewboy


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Should the poll have started for this yet? I think the OP said 22nd.

Or have I missed it somewhere?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Sorry McBigg - been waylaid at work. Will get the poll up tomorrow morning. Lot of entries - it could take a while!


No stress mate, I just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed it.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks all
PM Sent


----------

